# July's TOTM: Exercise Preparation



## Wattage (Jul 4, 2006)

So, you've been sitting there, thinking about how you want to get more active - and you should!! But, you have questions - what about that pain in my knee, the medications I'm on… 

As more of us take the plunge into physical activity, we need to be properly prepared. Lack of preparation poses one of the biggest risks to not maintaining your exercise schedule and can lead to injury. Anyone who has been sedentary for an extended period of time should take the proper measures to ensure their exercise routine is as safe and beneficial as possible.

*Where to start:*

*1. Visit your General Practitioner. *This is non-optional. Beside regular check-ups, you should let your physician know you want to become more physically active. This way, your doctor can help identify areas that need improvement (weight, bone density, cholesterol, etc.) and you can tailor your routine accordingly. Furthermore, your physician can help you see progress in ways you cannot. Having your cholesterol checked at the beginning and in 3 months is a great way to see improvement through diet and exercise that you cannot see alone!

I have posted a link to a questionnaire we use in Canada (please see your physician for appropriate equivalents for your country) called the PAR-Q. This is a good way to get a feeling on whether or not you are ready to start exercising. Still, this should never act in place of a visit with your doctor.

http://www.csep.ca/pdfs/par-q.pdf

*2. Set small goals.* Do you want to lose weight? Body fat? Want to lower your blood pressure? Knowing where you're going can really help keep you on track. Keeping a diary also helps. Don't be too hard on yourself. Setting a goal to run a half-marathon when you haven't even run a 5K is a bit silly…

*3. Invest in some proper attire. *Read back on the shoes 101 TOTM. Shoes are probably the most vital piece of equipment you will have. If you plan to exercise outside, consider reflective wear and strips as a safety measure. 
There are hundreds of gimmicks and only you can decide what works for you. For women, a sports bra is a non-optional necessity. Cotton t-shirts and underwear are best. Wicking fabrics are great for shorts and sport shirts. If the budget allows, look for seamless attire - your body will appreciate your anti-chafing principles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*4. Take on a stretching routine. *Below I will go through the principles of proper stretching. Stretching not only improves athletic performance, it is also a main component of injury avoidance. 


*Stretching - The Basics*

1. The number ONE (numero uno guys - here it is, are you excited or what!!) exercise faux pas I see is: Stretching cold muscles. Have you ever tried to stretch a piece of gum straight out of the package?? Yeah… what happens? It breaks. Think about your muscles like this. Stretching without warming up is a great way to injure oneself and set you back big time. 

So, what to do? Most people are fine with 8 - 10 minutes of moderate intensity cardiovascular exercise, pre-stretching. You want to raise the temperature of your body slightly, get your joints lubricated and some natural pain killers running through your system. A small sweat signals you are ready to stretch out. I do 10 minutes on the stair master. Anything will work. 

Now you've warmed up… time to stretch. This stretch is to loosen muscles and prepare you for more intense physical activity. Thus, a 5 minute stretch will do just fine. Stretch all major muscle groups, holding each stretch to the count of 10. 


Please note the link I have included which shows an adequate routine. Also, please take note of the following: the stretch labeled "Stretches front on thigh (quadriceps)" is a BIG NO-NO. Yes, I am dropping the bomb. You do it, your friends do it, people do it all the time at the gym. This stretch has been deemed inappropriate and unsafe. Why? It hyper extends and opens up the knee-joint too far. Quads should be stretched with an extended lunge stretch.

http://www.womensheartfoundation.org...g_exercise.asp

2. Types of stretching:

_Dynamic: _Involves movement during stretching, gradually increasing speed and/or reach. An example of this is slow controlled leg and arm movements that stretch the body. Think Tai Chi!

_Ballistic: _Uses the momentum of the moving body limb to force a limb beyond its normal range of motion. An example is fast, wide arm circles or bouncing up and down to touch your toes. While some people enjoy this, I highly recommend against it. Ballistic stretching should only be done under the supervision and direction of a certified personal trainer or registered physiotherapist.

_Active Stretching: _Assuming a position and holding it for a length of time to produce a stretch. Most yoga is a form of active stretch. This is desirable and beneficial because of the principles of muscle contraction. This type of stretching helps strengthen the agonist muscle (the muscle opposite the one you are stretching, i.e.: hamstrings vs. quads) and allows the antagonist muscle to be stretched. 

_Passive Stretching: _stretching a muscle by holding your limb with another part of your body, partner or apparatus. The splits (floor is apparatus) are a good example of this. These stretches are ideal for stretching sore muscles. 

Last and of course most complicated:

_Isometric Stretching:_ a type of passive stretch that utilizes the principles of muscle contraction to produce increased flexibility faster than other methods.

*This is not recommended for those under the age of 18*

How to do it:
1.Choose your position of passive stretch for the desired muscle. 
2.Next, tense the stretched muscle for 7-15 seconds (resisting against some force that will not move, like the floor or a partner). 
3.Finally, relax the muscle for at least 20 seconds. 

To explain how and why this works would take up another tip of the month or two. If you want to try this method, I highly recommend doing more research and consulting a personal trainer who is educated in this area.  You can also look into PNF stretching (proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation) in many fitness books. Again, I highly recommend become well versed in this area before taking your stretching to this level of complexity.  Most physiotherapists are well versed in PNF stretches and use them actively in their rehabilitation programs.

Always stretch again at the end of your routine. If you want to work on increasing flexibility, this is the time. Hold stretches for roughly 30 seconds to a minute. Always allow 5 minutes of cool down (light walking is great) to help re-distrubte blood back to your core and allow your resting heart rate to return before finishing up with a nice long stretch. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Tyester (Jul 7, 2006)

Fantastic write-up, Wattage. Stretching and flexibility have to be one of the cornerstones of excercising in general, for both women and men.

Any injury, pull or strain or anything that's ever happened to me from working out, has almost always been caused by improper warmup or cool down. Except for when I hit on my head on stuff, that's just my fault.


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Great tip!!! I think that being fit plays a big part in "cosmetic addictions". Most people love feeling confident about themselves, and stretching is a great way to keep fit!!


----------

